# [SOLVED] Dwie sprawy

## Gabon

Mam problem z mplayerem a raczej jak się domyślam z wybraniem odpowiedniej flagi . Mplayer dziala,   tylko jak daje na pełny ekran to mam dalej rozmiar okienkowy tylko, że w czarnym tle . Jak to zmienic aby obraz rozciągnął sie na cały ekran.

I drugi problemjest z  javą.  Jak ją chce zainstalować poleceniem:

```
 emerge jdk
```

 to mi w jednej z zależności chce  skompilować gcc 3.6 (24Mb) tylko po co? Ja mam gcc 4.1, nie rozumie tego .Last edited by Gabon on Fri Sep 21, 2007 10:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Bo java jest binarna i byla kompilowana starym gcc. daj emerge sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 i juz nie bedzie chcialo tego gcc.

Co do mplayera, użyj innego wyjścia video niz x11 np. xv czy gl jak i gl2.

----------

## Gabon

nie pomogło z tym jdk dalej chce gcc 3.6 (24mb) nawet przy tylko tym libstdc++-V3 , moze to problem jakiejs flagi ja mam tak :

```

emerge -vp libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Flagi nls i nptl są zaznaczone .

jak potem daje emerge libstdc++-V3 to zaraz sciaga ten gcc i chce kompilowac .

ogolnie chce to zainstalowac:

```

 emerge -vp sun-jdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 21 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28  78 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.13  7 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1  25 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  15 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.02  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 57,040 kB 

Total: 7 packages (6 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 57,183 kB

```

z mplayer nie pomogło 

którą wybrać z tych flag :

```

 emerge -vp mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070622-r4  USE="X alsa iconv ipv6 unicode -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdnav -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -gtk -ivtv -jack -joystick -jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmx -mmxext -mp2 -mp3 -musepack -nas -openal -opengl -oss -png -pnm -quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -srt -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -truetype -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -vorbis -win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xv* -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Normalne ze nie pomogło skoro nawet nie masz wkompilowanego xv w mplayera. Moje flagi:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa dvd encode fbcon gif gtk iconv jpeg mmx mmxext mp3 openal opengl png real sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode vorbis x264 xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -mad -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -oss -pnm -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar -rtc -samba -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB 
```

Co do JDK:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.02  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin)" 0 kB 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/java-config-1.3.7  0 kB 
> ...

 

U mnie w ogole nie wymaga gcc-3.3.6.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Gabon wrote:*   

> nie pomogło z tym jdk dalej chce gcc 3.6 (24mb) nawet przy tylko tym libstdc++-V3 , moze to problem jakiejs flagi ja mam tak :
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -vp libstdc++-v3
> ...

 

Część źródeł "sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1" i "sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6" jest wspólna. Zainstaluj po prostu "sys-libs/libstdc++-v3", nie przejmując się tym, co jest ściągane.

Przeczytaj punkt trzynasty Apelu.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Gabon

mplayer juz działa tak jak chce .

----------

## Gabon

java juz zainstalowana teraz musze dołaczyć ją do firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

nsplugin takie use użyj, by go przeglądarka widziała.

----------

